
Gravitation shielding properties of composite bulk YBa2Cu3O7−x superconductor - dmitrygr
https://arxiv.org/abs/cond-mat/9701074
======
AnimalMuppet
1997\. I haven't heard much about it since. So... what happened? Was this
refuted? Not reproducible? Explained as some other effect? Just ignored? What?

